# EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"



## einfachichKO (26. Juli 2013)

Was ich bis jetzt hier so an Aufnahmen gesehen habe....super Klasse  kompliment an die Fotografen.

Was vielleicht nicht schlecht wäre, wenn unter den Aufnahmen noch ne kurze Tech. Erklärung stehen würde, Kameramodell, Objektiv, Blende, Belichtungszeit...nur mal so am Rande angemerkt...


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

moin Horst,
ich habe zu meinen Bildern immer die EXIF-Daten,
die kannst Du abrufen, Mausklick rechts.
Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass Du dies auch auf Deinem Rechner so voreinstellst


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Eva Maria,

Maus klick rechts...und dann?
Grafik Info?
Da findest Du aber keine EXIF Daten, wo soll das denn eingestellt werden können?
Das Bild wird auf das Bord geladen und das Bord gibt nur die relevanten DAten frei wie größe etc. aber keine EXIF


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

nööööööööö Horst,
das geht schon... wie gesagt, es muss auf dem eigenen Rechner auch eingestellt werden UND
derjenige, der die Fotos posted muss natürlich die EXIFs freigeben.
Funktioniert zumindest so auf meinen beiden Maschinen


----------



## einfachichKO (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

ja dann sag mir doch mal wo! man das am eigenen Rechner einstellt?
Könnte ja nur im Browser sein...aber wo?? 

Und wie kann ich die EXIFs freigeben?
Die EXIFs sind Bildinformationen die aber meistens von drittprogrammen wie Foren, oder Facebook unterdrückt werden...sag mir doch bitte wo ich das einstellen kann??
Ich lerne ja gerne dazu...


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

moin Horst,
mit einer ganzen Reihe von Foto-Bearbeitungsprogrammen ist dies möglich.
Ich nutze z.B. "PhotoScape",
und da kann man sich EXIF-Daten anzeigen lassen,
als Beispiel: 
 

Hersteller von Digitalkameras liefern Bildbearbeitungs-Software-CDs mit,
die ebenfalls genutzt werden können, um die Funktion "EXIF-Daten anzuzeigen".

Möchte ich ein "Fremdbild" anschauen,
- muss der jeweilige Fotograf zwingend diese Funktion für seine Bilder freigegeben/eingestellt haben
- ich mir das anzuschauende Bild auf meinen Rechner runterziehen, mit dem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm öffnen und dann rechte Maustaste klicken

Dann kriegt man die Infos wie ich sie auf dem obigen Bild zeige.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte es jetzt verständlich erklären,
ansonsten schau mal hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Exif-Viewer_13014286.html


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Das mit den Programmen wußte ich schon, ich will mir aber nicht jedes Bild runterladen und extra im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm anschauen.
So wie Du es zu Anfang angersprochen hast, klang es so als könnte man das im *"Rechner einstellen"* und so hast Du es auch gesagt.
Ich arbeite seit Urzeiten mit PC, mein erster war ein C 64, (Anfang der 80er) und diese Möglichkeit wäre mir nämlich absolut neu gewesen...
Es gibt (gute) Kameras da kannst Du voreinstellen ob die Bildinformationen mit abgespeichert werden sollen oder nicht, das hat aber nix mit dem "Rechner" zu tun...sondern ist immer Software gesteuert.
In Photoshop z.B. kannst du über "Bearbeiten" "Voreintellungen" "Dateien speichern" Häkchen bei EXIF-Kameradatenprofile ignorieren an oder aus, vor einstellen ob diese mit abgespeichert werden sollen oder nicht. Machen aber die wenigsten und ist immer Automatisch mit EXIF eingestellt.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Servus Horst

Fallst du denn FF als Explorer benutzt, gibt es ein Plugin von PhotoME  da kannst Dir gleich die Exifs ansehen.

Im wieder aufs Thema zurück zu kommen ...

 
Faulbaum-Bläuling


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo,

man muss ja eher tätig werden um die Übermittlung der EXIF-Daten zu unterdrücken.
In den meisten Kameras, eigentlich in allen modernen, werden die EXIF-Daten beim Kopieren auf den Rechner automatisch übertragen. Ich habe noch keine Kamera gefunden wo das nicht passiert, es sei denn, wie gesagt, man unterdrückt das in der Kamera gewollt.
Egal ob JPG oder RAW. (ich fotografiere nur im RAW Modus)
Im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (RAW-->JPG) werden die EXIF-Daten auch nicht angetastet, es sei denn ich tue es.

Wenn die JPG's, egal ob original aus der Kamera oder meine bearbeiteten und gewandelten RAW-->JPG's dann mit dem stinknormalen Windows-Explorer angeschaut werden sehe ich spätestens mit der rechten Maustaste unter 'Eigenschaften' die EXIF-Daten.

Und wenn ich dann das Bild auf Forengröße bringe (ich verwende TOP) dann wähle ich auch per Häkchen das die EXIF-Daten beibehalten werden sollen.

Oder wenn ich das will unterdrücke ich sie. Bloß warum auch? Es gehört weder zum "Guten Ton" oder zu irgendeiner Netiquette um EXIF-Daten anzuzeigen, man teilt nur die technischen Details zu einer Aufnahme mit. Okay, in reinen Fotografieforen wird es erbeten, aber das ist schließlich einleuchtend.

In meinem Firefox habe ich das FxIF Add-on installiert, einfach im Browser mit der rechten Maustaste im Bild geklickt...

Eva-Maria liefert keine EXIF-Daten, jedenfalls nicht hier im Thread. 

Limnos hat im Beitrag #117 Bilder mit und ohne EXIF-Daten geuppt.

So verschieden ist das, die meisten überprüfen es nicht.

Ist ja auch egal.


Sehe gerade, Digicat hat schon geantwortet.
Jajaja, hast recht OT vorbei.


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für den Link für das Plug in, damit kann man wenigsten was anfangen.

Allerdings ist hier genau das eingetreten was ich weiter oben schon erwähnt hab, sie angehängte Screens, das Bord entfernt die Metadaten (EXIFs) der Bilder...
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und sorry für das off Topic.



einfachichKO schrieb:


> ...Und wie kann ich die EXIFs freigeben?
> Die EXIFs sind Bildinformationen *die aber meistens von drittprogrammen wie Foren*, oder Facebook unterdrückt werden...


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man muss ja eher tätig werden um die Übermittlung der EXIF-Daten zu unterdrücken.
> In den meisten Kameras, eigentlich in allen modernen, werden die EXIF-Daten beim Kopieren auf den Rechner automatisch übertragen. Ich habe noch keine Kamera gefunden wo das nicht passiert, es sei denn, wie gesagt, man unterdrückt das in der Kamera gewollt.



Stimmt...auch das hatte ich ja schon weiter oben geschrieben...


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

Das ist ein Test.
Dasselbe Bild, zweimal hochgeladen.

Mit TOP auf Forengröße verkleinert. 1030 x 687 Pixel, 243.143 Byte, EXIF-Daten nicht unterdrückt.
 
Ich kann die EXIF-Daten auslesen.


Jetzt das Originalbild, 3493 x 2392 Pixel, 3.952.336 Byte, EXIF-Daten natürlich vorhanden.
 
Jetzt kann ich sie nicht auslesen.

Aha, da haben wir es. 
Die Forensoftware (CREATOR: gd-jpeg v1.0 (using IJG JPEG v62), quality = 85) hat nach dem erfolgreichen Upload der fast 4 MByte-Datei diese auf 103.176 Byte eingedampft und die EXIF-Daten über Board gekippt.

Nun ja.c


----------



## einfachichKO (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

@Peter, interesannter Test mit verblüffendem Ergebnis.

Ein in der Größe unbehandeltes Foto wird von der Forensoftware nach dem hochladen so verkleinert das auch gleich alle wichtigen Daten quasi einfach abgeschnitten werden.
Wo hingegen ein von Hand manuell im Bildbearebitungsprogramm verkleinertes die Daten weiterhin enthält... faszinierend...


----------



## Deuned (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

Hallo Horst,

danke für den Link,den hatte ich bisher wohl übersehen.
Wenn ich nun mit PhotoMe das Foto über den Klick mit der rechten Maustaste öffne erhalte ich zwar zahlreiche Info,aber leider nicht die,die mich interessieren.
Kameratyp
Brennweite
Blende
Zeit
Iso
Mache ich da etwas falsch oder woran liegt diese mangelnde Information?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

nein Du machst nichts falsch, auch bei mir ist das so, ich hab selbst keine Ahnung woran es denn nun wirklich liegt.
Die Forensoftware scheint wohl auch willkürlich die Daten abzutrennen, auch bei manuell bearbeiteten Dateien...

Mal kann man sie auslesen und dann mal wieder nicht, ist schon faszinierend.


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

Ihr nun wieder ...

Es ist im Forum eine bestimmte Größe für Bilder erlaubt, das steht ja auch dabei - für größere Bilder und User die es nicht selbst können haben wir die Möglichkeit eingerichtet die Bilder dennoch hoch zuladen. Aber um den Server dann nicht mit Bildern aus der MP-Wahnwelt  zu zu ballern werden diese Bilder auf Normgröße geschrumpft. Dabei werden die Exif Daten, wie bereits bemwerkt, mit entsorgt.

Daraus schließt - es lohnt sich nicht die Bilder so riesig hoch zuladen  - besser selber passend verkleinern. Nebenher schont das den Server und die Exif Daten sind auslesbar ... 

Glaub auch das Thema gabs vor vielen Monden hier schon mal.


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*



Joachim schrieb:


> Ihr nun wieder ...
> 
> Es ist im Forum eine bestimmte Größe für Bilder erlaubt, das steht ja auch dabei - für größere Bilder und User die es nicht selbst können haben wir die Möglichkeit eingerichtet die Bilder dennoch hoch zuladen. Aber um den Server dann nicht mit Bildern aus der MP-Wahnwelt  zu zu ballern werden diese Bilder auf Normgröße geschrumpft. Dabei werden die Exif Daten, wie bereits bemwerkt, mit entsorgt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Joachim,

ja, wir nun wieder...

Ich hab das schon verstanden das es den Server schont, ist ja auch Sinnvoll. Mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen das die Software auch bei behandelten Bilder die EXIF löscht.
Dieses Photo https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/123500&d=1376320400 hab ich mit Photoshop Elements auf 800 x Schiessmichtot  und 60 KB verkleinert, auch hier kann man keine EXIF mit ME auslesen.
Oder liegts an der KB Größe?


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

Servus Horst



> Dieses Photo https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...0&d=1376320400 hab ich mit Photoshop Elements auf 800 x Schiessmichtot und 60 KB verkleinert, auch hier kann man keine EXIF mit ME auslesen.



Ich kann die Exif weder mit PM noch mit FF (FixFoto) nicht auslesen.

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13/]Dieses Bild[/URL] habe ich mit FF Forumskonform verkleinert und die Exifs sind drinn. 

Liegt wohl am PSE ... speicherst du mit "fürs Web speichern" ?
In dieser Einstellung zerschießt es die Exifs.
Mit "speichern unter" Hakerl bei" Exif erhalten" (oder so ähnlich) sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

Servus Helmut,

das ist doch meine Rede, ich habe die EXIF Daten weder unterdrückt, noch hab ich mit "speichern fürs Web" abgespeichert.
Ich unterdrücke nie die EXIF Daten.
Dies kann man im PE unter den Voreinstellungen einstellen, Häkchen bei EXIF KAmeradatenprofile ignorieren und ich habe bei mir kein Häkchen gesetzt.

Ich habe jetzt mal das FF runter geladen und das selbe Bild nochmal so bearbeitet wie zuvor mit Photoshop Elements

Mit FF bearbeitet
 

und kann die EXIF auslesen...mmmhh


----------



## Deuned (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

Tja Horst,das ist doch offensichtlich verwickelter als man denkt.
Wenn ich dein Foto im FireFox mit PhotoME öffne erscheint folgendes:

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

Servus

Habe die gleiche Meldung bekommen ...

Aber auch mit meinen, mit FF bearbeitete Fotos ... 

Ich denke da ist was mit PhotoME nicht ok ...


----------



## Conny (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*



Deuned schrieb:


> Tja Horst,das ist doch offensichtlich verwickelter als man denkt.
> Wenn ich dein Foto im FireFox mit PhotoME öffne erscheint folgendes:
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Bernd,

wenn du das Bild in groß anklickst, sind die Exifs da 
In den kleinen Vorschaubildern macht es wenig Sinn, Exifs mit abzuspeichern.


----------



## Deuned (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: EXIF-Daten - OT aus "Makrojahr 2013"*

Hallo Conny,

danke für den hilfreichen Tipp,der jetzt nicht nur mir sondern auch Helmut(ich bin ja froh,dass nicht nur ich darauf nicht gekommen bin  )die EXIF-Daten anzeigt.


Gruß

Bernd


----------

